# Dogs are freaking cute.



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Love 4


----------



## Sterls (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah they are

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Poonjab (Dec 10, 2020)

my cute lil guy. Stray I found on side of road. Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 13 | Wow 2 | Creative 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Dec 10, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> View attachment 368462
> 
> my cute lil guy. Stray I found on side of road. Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.


is this actually yours?


----------



## Poonjab (Dec 10, 2020)

TheInv4sion said:


> is this actually yours?


Yeah. Think he’s like 4 now. Best dog out of the heard as far as I’m concerned. He’s a lap boy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Dec 10, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> View attachment 368462
> 
> my cute lil guy. Stray I found on side of road. Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.


Looks a bit like your avatar...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 10, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> View attachment 368462
> 
> my cute lil guy. Stray I found on side of road. Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.


Did you check to see if he was chipped?
His owner might be worried sick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Poonjab (Dec 10, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> Did you check to see if he was chipped?
> His owner might be worried sick.


I did. Took it to the humane society. They scanned and came up with nothing. They said jack Russell/corgi mix. But I think it’s like jack/penkingese mix or some crap like that. So ugly it’s cute

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 10, 2020)

Look at these fools!


This is my bed!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Poonjab (Dec 10, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> Look at these fools!
> View attachment 368475
> 
> This is my bed!!!


I like em. Good group of doggos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 10, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.


I'm leaning towards mome rath. It's certainly outgrabeing in the photo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Dec 10, 2020)

My girl can even make the cone of shame look snazzy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 10, 2020)

Cute story about best friends, Ace and Dude. 








						Grieving pit bull becomes 'best buddies' with tiny kitten
					

Dude, a rescued pit bull, has formed an unlikely bond with a kitten named Ace.




					www-today-com.cdn.ampproject.org

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 10, 2020)

Typhon is my best mate. My mum has Heaton and Jess. No recent pics of them together due to covid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Dec 10, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> my cute lil guy. Stray I found on side of road. Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.


OMG I love that little cross-eyed cutie! I've always wanted a pet opossum.


----------



## justanotherTkeeper (Dec 10, 2020)

Here's a smooshyface, my late st. bernard

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 17, 2020)

Lou loves to cuddle.
Mr. Dot just has boundary issues.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Sterls (Dec 17, 2020)

Someone isn't sure about this coat idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 18, 2020)

Nap time for Roxie

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Poonjab (Dec 18, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> View attachment 369340
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven’t seen that breed in year. Not very common in my area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Baby T (Dec 18, 2020)

basin79 said:


> View attachment 369342
> View attachment 369344


Wow. Human sized dog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 18, 2020)

Baby T said:


> Wow. Human sized dog!


Small human. Typhon is only a small-medium sized Caucasian Shepherd weighing just 60.5kg. Although 60kg running into you is enough to slam me (Tolkien dwarf) into my fridge freezer and the fridge freezer into the wall ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 18, 2020)

Roxie’s brother as a 8week old.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Sterls (Dec 19, 2020)

Shot from a hike with the pooch a few months ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 19, 2020)

Sterls said:


> Shot from a hike with the pooch a few months ago
> View attachment 369466


German short haired pointer?


----------



## Sterls (Dec 19, 2020)

basin79 said:


> German short haired pointer?


Yep! Got her back in May, she's a sweet old lady.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 19, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> Think he’s jack russell terrier mix something.


Honestly made me laugh hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 16, 2021)

This is what happens when you say "cookie" in my house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 16, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> This is what happens when you say "cookie" in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what happens when you say, “Treats” in mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 16, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> That’s what happens when you say, “Treats” in mine.


Treat, cookie, walk, out, ride... The only word they run from is "bath".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 16, 2021)

The one on the right is the sweetheart that listens well. Dude in the middle too. The one on the left is your pain in the ass isn’t he?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 16, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> The one on the right is the sweetheart that listens well. Dude in the middle too. The one on the left is your pain in the ass isn’t he?


You nailed it. The one on the left is Mr. Dot. He's still very much a puppy at heart. He's got his issues but is a very good boy. Might make a good bird dog someday.
In the middle is Lou. He's the sweetest dog you ever met.
On the right is Lucy. She's been with me since before the kids. I've done weeks on the Appalachian trail with her off leash. She would die for anyone in this house. She knows exactly what i want. I don't even have to ask her. She keeps everyone in line. If you pick my kids up without her permission, she'll be in your face. Best dog ever made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 16, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> You nailed it. The one on the left is Mr. Dot. He's still very much a puppy at heart. He's got his issues but is a very good boy. Might make a good bird dog someday.
> In the middle is Lou. He's the sweetest dog you ever met.
> On the right is Lucy. She's been with me since before the kids. I've done weeks on the Appalachian trail with her off leash. She would die for anyone in this house. She knows exactly what i want. I don't even have to ask her. She keeps everyone in line. If you pick my kids up without her permission, she'll be in your face. Best dog ever made.


Makes me miss my little dude. You can tell just by looking at her she runs the pack. I had a jack that was very much like her.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 16, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> Makes me miss my little dude. You can tell just by looking at her she runs the pack. I had a jack that was very much like her.


They're all mutts. She is definitely jack Russel something. I was told border collie mix when i got her eleven years ago. Picked her up in a mall parking lot for free. I found her through somebody on cl.  She was maybe two then. She was covered in open wounds from dog fights and was missing fur with ribs showing.  When i went to get her i hadn't seen a picture and she shivered and shook if you even tried to talk to her. I got her in my car and on the way home i looked over and said out loud, " i got you. We're gonna be just fine."
She was a basket case. It took months before she would even let me really pet her. After months of work, she started to sleep with me on the floor and i got her to trust me. I wish all dogs were as smart as she is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Award 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 16, 2021)

Here’s my lil guy, not too long before I had to put him down. Bottom picture is from a battle he got into with a rockchuck that came into the yard. Was always impressive to watch him rat/hunt varmints.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 16, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> View attachment 372451
> View attachment 372452
> 
> Here’s my lil guy, not too long before I had to put him down. Bottom picture is from a battle he got into with a rockchuck that came into the yard. Was always impressive to watch him rat/hunt varmints.


He looked like a good boy. Sorry you have to miss him.


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 17, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> He looked like a good boy. Sorry you have to miss him.


He was a similar situation. Was essentially abandoned on me. Imagine a 2 year old Parson Russell terrier (little bigger breed of a jack) that had zero training and left to its own. He was hell on wheels. Let’s say he tested my patience on the regular. With lots of work, turned out to be best dog I ever owned. Everyone loved him. Only terrier I’ve ever seen that was good With and tolerable of kids. Hopefully down the road I’ll end up with another like him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 17, 2021)

If anyone is looking, there are tons of good dogs waiting to meet you at your local shelters. All of mine were dumpster dogs and i couldn't imagine getting any other kind.
Puppies are overrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 17, 2021)

I honestly couldn’t imagine getting an animal, then passing it off. All of mine are with me for life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sterls (Jan 17, 2021)

when it's 8:31 and her 8:30 walk hasn't started yet

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 17, 2021)

Sterls said:


> when it's 8:31 and her 8:30 walk hasn't started yet
> 
> View attachment 372458


Helluva bird dog you got there.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sterls (Jan 17, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> Helluva bird dog you got there.


We ran into some grouse backpacking this summer. At first she was interested, then they flapped their wings and she said "nope." Squirrels are her nemesis.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 17, 2021)

Sterls said:


> We ran into some grouse backpacking this summer. At first she was interested, then they flapped their wings and she said "nope." Squirrels are her nemesis.


It happens to the best of them. Not all of them can hack it.
My boy Lou can flush out birds like nobody's business but he's too gun shy to ever hunt. 
I don't know what happened to him before I got him but if you drop a fork he trembles with fear for an hour. He spends the fourth of July under a blanket. Lol

View attachment 20210208_231708.mp4

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Sterls (Feb 10, 2021)

leaf yum

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## LadyVonChimp (Feb 11, 2021)

My loveable derp - Retired racing Greyhound, Jack.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Feb 11, 2021)

View attachment 20210202_034933.mp4

I've been trying to get video of my dogs dreaming.
I woke the old lady up. If looks could kill...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Feb 11, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 375448
> 
> I've been trying to get video of my dogs dreaming.
> I woke the old lady up. If looks could kill...


She actually looks like she's smiling rather than giving you the daggers.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sterls (Feb 11, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> I've been trying to get video of my dogs dreaming.
> I woke the old lady up. If looks could kill...


I've been trying too. They make the cutest little noises in their sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Feb 12, 2021)

Sterls said:


> I've been trying too. They make the cutest little noises in their sleep


Mine makes little smacking noises, like she's dreaming about nursing from her mom.
It's freaking adorable.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## TheHound (Feb 12, 2021)

I've loved reading through this thread and seeing all your fine hounds, as well as reading the rescue stories. Big thumbs up all round.

This is my ridiculous little creature. Dylan, the Shetland Sheepdog. Bought when we lived in a small flat in London and before the kids came along (my eldest, 9, finds it surreal/annoying that he is older than her), he will be 11 in April. Nearly lost him 2019 with an enlarged gall bladder, but at least it wasn't the cancer we initially thought it was and after a fairly big operation he was fighting fit again, although he has grown increasingly blind the last 3 or so years and will occasionally walk into things now if he's somewhere unfamiliar or just no concentrating. He's an affectionate, highly intelligent but also somewhat vocal little fellow. I love him so much, despite this last trait. He adores my (and indeed any) children, but obviously would not be much cop guarding them! At least if I need them herded I know where to go.







Bonus being-daft pic:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## LadyVonChimp (Feb 12, 2021)

ConstantSorrow said:


> Mine makes little smacking noises, like she's dreaming about nursing from her mom.
> It's freaking adorable.


My boy does this too! It's like he's suckling - bless him. 
I love dogs so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterls (Feb 12, 2021)

When he lets you on the couch but then he starts taking pictures for his weird spider forum

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LadyVonChimp (Feb 14, 2021)

Bought the boy a flat cap. Was not disappointed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Lyra (Feb 14, 2021)

Dersu, rescued him a year and a half ago. Spent his life from a puppy till 4 years old in a shelter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## TheHound (Feb 14, 2021)

LadyVonChimp said:


> Bought the boy a flat cap. Was not disappointed


You could not have picked a more appropriate piece of headwear for a whippet!


----------



## basin79 (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Sterls (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentines Day to my old lady. No chocolate, but she got an elk bone from last season.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Feb 15, 2021)

Ayka!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 16, 2021)

The "Fancy a play fight" look.

View attachment IMG_1338.MP4


Let sleeping dogs lie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## LD50 (Feb 21, 2021)

This is Ralphie, he's so spoiled

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Feb 21, 2021)

And this is how you lose the foot of the bed.
Lucy's negotiating skills are unbelievable.



He left a toy outside and it snowed.
View attachment 20210219_173629.mp4

H

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 21, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> And this is how you lose the foot of the bed.
> Lucy's negotiating skills are unbelievable.
> View attachment 376577


Lose the foot of the bed..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RoachCoach (Feb 21, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> And this is how you lose the foot of the bed.
> Lucy's negotiating skills are unbelievable.
> View attachment 376577


Do you ever take them ratting? Man, all I see is $$$ with the potential. Find you a farm and let those dudes loose and make an easy 3 months pay. My JRT was a dummy. He was even taken on hunts. All he cared about was how much skunk poo he could roll in and the snow.
And no, I won't upload photos. I am only okay to cry once every 8 years or so.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Feb 22, 2021)

RoachCoach said:


> Do you ever take them ratting?


Na. That's what cats are for. I'm working on birds and rabbit.
Lucy can do it but she's getting old and Lou is gun shy beyond fixing so Mr. Dot is our boy. He'll get there. Beagle/foxhound.
He spent the first year of his life with a homeless man in South Carolina.
Great dog but he's clingy. We got him last year and he still won't leave my side. Probably because i look like a bum. 

Poor Lou can't catch a break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2021)

Being this has both Typhon and Pandora in this seems a good place to put this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sterls (Feb 24, 2021)

Somebody thinks she needs a walk at 3:30 in the morning. Mind my dirty floor - it's her fault. 




I love this dog so damn much. I rescued her last April. Her owner's gave her up after having her for 8 years... supposedly they had to move with COVID and couldn't take her with. Their loss was my gain. She was the sweetest, albeit a little timid at first, old lady (10 years). She carried a tennis ball around with her as a sort of security blanket. Her favorite thing in the world is belly rubs (aside from walks), and thinking back to the first time she felt comfortable with us and offered her belly makes me smile. And now, this is what I wake up to every morning:




I freaking love dogs.

Lounging with the hound

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 18, 2021)

I adopted a 4 year old miniature pinscher from a rescue last year. His name is Halloween Jack, just Jack for short. I love him, but he has had a lot of trauma and is terrified of other dogs and any people who aren't me, and tries to fight them. It's a handful!! We've been working on training and have a whole bunch of meds. But how could I resist this face?? 10 pounds of trouble.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## ccTroi (Mar 18, 2021)

maybelline

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Baby T (Mar 18, 2021)

ccTroi said:


> maybelline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the neck ruffles!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 20, 2021)

I couldn’t resist chiming in.

Romeo

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Mar 21, 2021)

Lou's my buddy. 



View attachment 20210411_183140.mp4











Not cool, bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 12, 2021)

Lap dog.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Sterls (Apr 20, 2021)

Somebody has recently discovered ducks. Birds are hit or miss: sometimes she doesn't care, sometimes she's confused/curious. Ducks have joined cats, squirrels, and bunnies on the "must murder immediately" list.



Somebody likes to violently eat grass when she gets excited. No clue why - it's not diet related - I think she's just a freak.

Anyway, she coughed up a big ol' blade onto her face the other day  Still not sure how she managed this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jc55 (May 9, 2021)

My new rescue who has turned out to be a great dog.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (May 10, 2021)

jc55 said:


> My new rescue who has turned out to be a great dog.


He's a ridiculously handsome chap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jc55 (May 11, 2021)

basin79 said:


> He's a ridiculously handsome chap.


Thanks and i think he is as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 16, 2021)

basin79 said:


> View attachment 385027


“We see here a good boy contemplating which bone he requires on this lovely gray day”

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## retrogrouch (May 17, 2021)

Hi all,
This is my rescue girl Luna. She is a beagle and jack russel mix and is such a sweet little girl. Not a mean bone in her body

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (May 17, 2021)

View attachment IMG_5357.MP4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finikan (May 20, 2021)

Frank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 21, 2021)

Little man enjoying his bone. REMEMBER, NEVER FEED COOKED BONES, ONLY RAW.

NO PORK BONES EVER.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 21, 2021)

basin79 said:


> Little man enjoying his bone. REMEMBER, NEVER FEED COOKED BONES, ONLY RAW.
> View attachment 385636


“little”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 21, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> “little”


He'll always be my little man.

Little man gave my face a wash this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Aiden4 (May 27, 2021)

Athena
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Dani
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Luna

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (May 27, 2021)

Aiden4 said:


> Athena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Athena looks so sassy.


----------



## Aiden4 (May 27, 2021)

basin79 said:


> Athena looks so sassy.


She is haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jun 6, 2021)

Took the kids and Mr. Dot to splash around in the creek, today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jun 24, 2021)

My daughter took a nap.
My mom's dog thought that wasn't a bad idea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Jun 29, 2021)

Too hot to do anything. Lazy day keeping cool. 

View attachment IMG_8528.MP4


----------



## Timc (Jul 22, 2021)

This is Sly, my big baby.


Sometimes he thinks he’s the cat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 23, 2021)

This is my baby, Mica. She's a boxer mix, and a real clown. Loves to play and snuggle. She's a toilet paper thief though....steals whole rolls and rips them up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 28, 2021)

View attachment IMG_0704.MP4


It's international dog day today. So here's a pic I've got of my little man. 




And seeing that the portrait pics didn't come out great I went back to my favourite. Typhon's nose up close. Really close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Aug 26, 2021)

basin79 said:


> And seeing that the portrait pics didn't come out great I went back to my favourite. Typhon's nose up close. Really close.
> 
> View attachment 396999


10/10, Would definitely boop that snoot.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 26, 2021)

ConstantSorrow said:


> 10/10, Would definitely boop that snoot.


Here you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Aug 26, 2021)

basin79 said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 397004


Oh, I freaking love it! 
**boops monitor**

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 26, 2021)

Pretend you can't see the diffuser............



Like you could actually climb that if you were capable enough.


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 14, 2022)

Went to the park yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wayfarin (Jul 26, 2022)

Our sweet, lazy basset hound puppy, Maisy, shortly after we adopted her.




It's ridiculous how short this phase lasts. It's only been a couple of months since I took this picture and Maisy has grown so much that I almost died when I saw this picture that I didn't take very long ago. Did Maisy really look like that? Dangerously cute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Ian14 (Jul 26, 2022)

My 16 month old rottie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicole C G (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles (Jul 26, 2022)

Ian14 said:


> My 16 month old rottie
> 
> View attachment 424765


Adorable!!!


----------



## DEFYJOEBOO (Jul 27, 2022)

Blix and Jay Z the doberman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wayfarin (Jul 27, 2022)

Nicole C G said:


> View attachment 424778


The spider thumbnail is adorable, and the puppy is REALLY adorable. Dogs are one of the few animals, in my opinion, that can be dangerously cute. They affect your breathing and your heart rate they are so cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Finikan (Jul 29, 2022)

My eldest boy on his 6th birthday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

